

New NVidia Wireless Display Technology Due Soon - singular
http://blogs.nvidia.com/2012/07/tegra-enhances-miracast-wireless-display-on-hdtvs/

======
lloeki
Sounds like AirPlay Mirror, which leverages Intel's QuickSync[0] on Macs (and
probably some similar technology on iOS devices).

AirParrot shows how doing this in software is not realistic except for the
lightest loads.

[0] [http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/architecture-and-
tech...](http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/architecture-and-
technology/quick-sync-video/quick-sync-video-general.html)

~~~
dljsjr
Except AirPlay requires an existing WiFi network and uses the existing
infrastructure.

Miracast still uses WiFi radios but works end-to-end, forming some sort of ad-
hoc network.

~~~
lloeki
> Except AirPlay requires an existing WiFi network

Indeed, but AirDrop does not, and there's no denying that technically AirPlay
could trivially be made to work that way. My bet is Apple chose not to.

I certainly don't want the 12 YO neighbour to send crap on my TV. So what's
interesting about AirPlay currently requiring an AP is that it therefore
requires authentication _with the network_ to be used. What's more, the
AirPlay receiver is constantly _passively_ waiting and requires no
acknowledgement on the device itself, whereas AirDrop requires 1. entering
AirDrop mode at the same time and 2. ack on both parties. I certainly would
not want such a scheme to happen on my TV, but it would be necessary so that
not anyone can connect.

~~~
dljsjr
Agree whole-heartedly. I'm a big fan of the AirPlay protocol, and I am by no
means trying to downplay AirPlay or hype up Miracast. I was just pointing out
that the technical points you were making seemed a little muddled since the
implementation details are radically different.

------
tinco
If you were wondering:

"open wireless display standard with the core goal of increasing the ease of
use and quality of the end-user experience for streaming of audio and video
content between Wi-Fi devices"

It also streams the audio, which is awesome :) Hopefully this will run all the
proprietary protocols from the market. If this takes off as a standard like
HDMI it might remove the need for _any_ data cables in your home cinema setup.

~~~
freehunter
I really wish wireless charging would take off, too. Inductive charging like
the Palm Pre and HP Touchpad are nice, and we could take it further. It really
doesn't seem like that tech is being pushed anymore, which is a shame.

~~~
tinco
That tech is being pushed as hard as tech can be pushed. There is just nothing
we know at the moment that could transfer energy efficiently without a wire.

Technology like that only comes with great scientific breakthroughs that
improve our understanding of the universe. But breakthroughs like that come
randomly and can't be forced much at all.

------
jd
It looks very cool, but I must say I'm skeptical about their claims about the
latency. Judging by the video, it's at least 200ms, perhaps as much as 500ms.
Contrast this with John Carmack, who has recently talked about the importance
of low latency for an immersive experience. And Carmack talks about the impact
of just 1 or 2 frames of lag, which is the equivalent of 3 miliseconds!

~~~
exDM69
> And he's talking about the impact of just 1 or 2 frames of lag, which is
> just ~3 miliseconds!

That is 16-32 milliseconds. In fast paced action gaming.

~~~
jd
You're right about the latency. I think latency matters a great deal for any
game that aims for immersion. And here we're dealing with a clearly visible
delay between the large and small screen.

------
jpxxx
So it's AirPlay without the flexibility, WiDi without Intel's backing, DNLA
without the install base, and they have to define and implement and debug any
controller scheme you might possibly want to send over the air. Good luck.

------
robot88
Look at what is already possible today: <http://esrlabs.com/android-
transporter-on-the-raspberry-pi/>

~~~
taligent
Or how about something that is already shipping !

<http://www.apple.com/iphone/features/airplay.html>

------
vignesh_vs_in
By the time ouya comes out, we will have powerfull phones which can stream HD
video to TVs.

which sort of makes ouya redundant..

~~~
tinco
No it doesn't. Ouya is about providing a platform. Wether or not people in the
future will use the actual Ouya device is of less relevance. If your phone
will implement the Ouya interface then that's awesome.

Be aware that if the Ouya device actually gains traction the next iteration of
the device will have a lot more money behind it, and might scale up the specs
to compete with Sony, Microsoft and Nintendo.

